# Ankona Skiff 17 question



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a light SUV17 with a Mercury 25hp 2 stroke, power tech cupped 3 blade prop, TSG custom manual jack plate and a Bob's cavitation plate.

My pin is in the 2nd from the bottom on my motor and my cavitation plate is 4" from the bottom of the hull.

When I'm running the cavitation plate is out of the water with just the downward fins in the water. I have no problems with blow-out at all and since I have been running this set-up for over 50 hours and have not killed my engine I would guess I'm getting enough water pressure. I get much better hole shot in the 1st pin setting, but it does not feel as nice as the 2nd.

Does it sound right where the cavitation plate is?

Do I go higher on the jack plate? I have no water pressure gauge.

The hull is flat bottom with no tunnel and the jack plate has a 4" of set back.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

4 inches is alot for a flat bottom skiff imo. But definately do-able. Let me ask you this, if you run in a condition with swells, say for instance behind a big boat.(we all know how big boats prop wash makes those swells directly behind the boat, NOT ThE WAKE. Does it blow out when the rear of the boat lifts in the swell? If not i say try higher. I have mine set up so it just starts to blow out when im running in those small swells to fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

> 4 inches is alot for a flat bottom skiff imo. But definately do-able. Let me ask you this, if you run in a condition with swells, say for instance behind a big boat.(we all know how big boats prop wash makes those swells directly behind the boat, NOT ThE WAKE. Does it blow out when the rear of the boat lifts in the swell? If not i say try higher. I have mine set up so it just starts to blow out when im running in those small swells to fast.





I will put some pictures up as soon as a can. I have zero blow-out behind boats, 2' swells anything I have come across.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's good to hear BN. I run mine about the same height as yours on a normal basis and at times over 5" up. No blow out on normal running, chop or swells, however, running the marsh with the plate up, making sharpish turns ~25mph it will suck a little air.

I'm interested to see how your static plate height works out.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You definitely have it mounted as high as it'll go...
How long did it take to find the highest setting?

SUV 17 and 25 hp merc 2 smoke




















As to why it works, you have to remember running angle.
Tilt the bow up 5 degrees and the red line is the keel line extended.
The yellow line is the level line when the hull is on plane.
the blue line is the approximate top of wake line as it rises off the bottom of transom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pics Brett.

I got lucky with the height as I mounted the Jack Plate high before I realized the transom is 18" after I had it cut down 3".

I think it's pretty dialed in and I'm running ultra skinny. Next up is a torque tamer as I'm pulling pretty good to the right.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy crap that looks high. For some reason i cant get mine near as high as that.. And i have power trim.. If i could ide probably break 40mph... Almost makes me think im seriously doing something wrong??? Ive been doing thi for some time but if anybodys got any tips, shoot em at me


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

CR, the only way to run shallower is to throw money at it. You already know that... 

Power jack plate-check
Power trim and tilt-check
Power trim tabs-check
Nose cone-check
Low water pickup-check
Cleaver prop-cash
(ran out of checks)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hows this brett??




















Werent expecting that now were ya???? ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not good enough CR, Skinny Dippin' has ya' beat...LT "Raptor" [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea yea... My props better lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

BN, do you think you might pick up some speed if you trimmed out the engine
so that the anti-ventilation plate was level with the yellow line?
It'd move the prop and inlet further back and the skeg would be running shallower

Tilt the bow up 5 degrees, the red line is the keel line extended.
The yellow is the level line when the hull is on plane.
The blue is the approximate top of wake line as it rises off the bottom of transom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll get some video running as I don't even know how it looks. I'll also try one or 2 pins up and see what my MPH is.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm watching this thread like a hawk. I added a jacked up jack player to the SUV I'm getting relatively soon and I need to run uber skinny.... 

I'll have a 30hp fourstroke on the back.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

superdave, how do you like the jackplate so far. I am thinking of adding one to mine in the next week or so


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

The boat is still at Mel's. I won't get it until the end of the month.. :'(

I'm ready to see it!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I went out on Monday with my wife on the IRL by Titusville. Water and weather were awesome! The river is now clear and can see 4' down no problem. 

I shot some video of the cavitation plate while running. You can see that it is out of the water and only a small part of the fins are underwater.

I was only out for 3 hrs or so and did not rise the jack plate or tilt the motor from were it's been at. 

I got home put a level at the bottom of the hull and measured from the top of the cavitation plate to the tip of the skeg. It came out to 9" which for a skiff without a tunnel is pretty darn shallow.

I'm going to be buying another prop soon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got one you can use if u really wanna jack the motor up.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

What does it take to run a prop like that?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave that's on a Yamaha 25 2stroke. Cleaver blade style designed to run only partially submerged. Typically a slow hole shot but runs out like mad on the top end.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotcha. So low water pick is required, right? It some what resembles a surface drive mud motor prop. 

Just lookin to get the most out of that 30hp tohatsu.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Dave that's on a Yamaha 25 2stroke.  Cleaver blade style designed to run only partially submerged.  Typically a slow hole shot but runs out like mad on the top end.


 Partially correct.
Cleavers have flat blades, mine are round. Mines a chopper.
Choppers make bowlift, cleavers make transom lift.

"what does it take to run a prop like that?"
Basically way more horsepower than you would typically run on the same hull.
For example: a gen 2 copperhead with a 90 2 stroke.
A gheenoee lt25 with maybe a 40 probably a 50 depending on weight.
And yes its a biatch to get on plane. I have to walk as far forward as i can while still holding the tiller to get it up, while feathering the throttle and trim. Calm water use only. But its really fun, except when the bow comes up! Thats scary as heck


----------

